# Can you buy Doxycycline and Baytril online?



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi all,
My munchkins are going back on Baytril and Doxycycline and I have heard you can buy the stuff online and mix it yourself and I'm wondering if anyone suggests this/knows a reliable source to purchase from (I am in BC, Canada). Last time, I received both meds from my vet and although she's a great vet who specializes in small pocket pets, I don't know if I trust the quality of the drugs. After about two weeks the Doxy started to turn foggy and developed a couple solids and the Baytril also went foggy. I brought this to the clinic's attention and they said this was normal but my research said otherwise. I can figure out dosing but I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions? 
Thanks!!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

IDK about stores in Canada.

You can usually find them at bird stores.

Online shops I suggest
http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/shop-meds.php

This listing is From Real Rat Lovers Want to Know 
Doxy http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fish-Doxy-P...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var&hash=item68d1d066cf

Doxy - 12 packets at 100mg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fish-Doxy-Powder-Doxycycline-100mg-/151096576422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item68d1d066cf

Doxy - http://m.ebay.com/itm/FishLife-100M...e-Aquatic-Antibiotics-Fish-Doxy-/281369024638

DoxyVet- http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_doxyvet.php

Fish Enro (Baytril) - 12 capsules at 25 mg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fish-Enro-E...118?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d627b956

Baytril 10% (liquid)
http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_baytril.php

Baytril 10% (liquid)
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html​


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> IDK about stores in Canada.
> 
> You can usually find them at bird stores.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! And bird/fish Doxy and Baytril is safe to use for rats?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes it is. It is the same thing. But you have to compound it first, usually by mixing it with syrup. VERY important for Baytril 10% because it is caustic used as such.


----------

